# Crystals in Water Heater



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I installed a new water heater about 2 years ago, (Whirlpool 6th sense 9 yr gas) about the same time the city installed a new meter. Since then I have been plagued with these blue-green crystals clogging my faucets. They originate at the water heater. 

I have to admit that for about a year I had a couple of galvanized connectors on the heater between the copper lines and the dielectric ht nipples. They have been replaced last year with brass fittings. I also had a leak at the shut-off above the heater and on one of the brass connectors because of teflon tape. That drip corroded the inlet nipple on the outside, so I replaced it, using pipe dope this time.:thumbsup:

I've drained the heater twice in the last 2 days, flushed at least another 50 gallons through it, and could go down right now and get a teaspoon full in 15-20 gallons. The crystals do not dissolve in vinegar.

I'm on city water, which is still pretty hard around here. I don't have a water softener, but I do have a passive recirc line to the far end of the house. It isn't working very well and I suspect it may be clogged.The crystals show up on that end more than the faucets directly above the heater. The house was built in 1981. 

I don't know if there is a grounding issue with the electrical or what. I know I have an outside grounding rod by the meter. there is no ground where the supply comes through the floor, but there is a ground jumper around the meter.

I have a call in to the water plant and city plumbing inspector, but no reply yet. 


Sorry this is long-winded, but I'm trying to give as much background as I can.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

never seen green crystals

Whirlpool is a crap/generic water heater....

buy an inline filter, but it after the water heater and see what it picks up


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Went out for a while, so I drained it while I was gone. Virtually nothing in the pan. Then I ran about 20 gallons or so through it cold and this is what I got. About 3 tablepoons.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

i think its lime 

ive seen chunks like that before...sometimes handfuls

is your watersoftener working? (it may not be)


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

No softener now, but I think it will have one soon. Waiting for lab results from the city water dept.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like the formation of copper carbonate or copper acetate. 

Hows the water quality there in general?


----------



## brlehman66 (16 d ago)

I realize this post is very old, but I am seeing the same issue with a 6 year old AO Smith gas Water Heater. I also have city water, which known to be very good water. Did you ever get a resolution? My email address is [email protected] and my cell is 414-403-1298 if you prefer to text me. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

brlehman66 said:


> I realize this post is very old, but I am seeing the same issue with a 6 year old AO Smith gas Water Heater. I also have city water, which known to be very good water. Did you ever get a resolution? My email address is [email protected] and my cell is 414-403-1298 if you prefer to text me. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

kiteman said:


> I installed a new water heater about 2 years ago, (Whirlpool 6th sense 9 yr gas) about the same time the city installed a new meter. Since then I have been plagued with these blue-green crystals clogging my faucets. They originate at the water heater.


When water with a high pH level comes in contact with the aluminum anode in your hot water heater it creates aluminum hydroxide which is corrosive.


----------

